

No... You fix it  - vmmenon

"
Mercurial versions 1.7.x and up require the configuration of Certification Authorities (CAs). Error messages of the form:<p>warning: code.google.com certificate with fingerprint b1:af: ... bc not verified (check hostfingerprints or web.cacerts config setting)
"<p>Why can't you just take care of this at your end ... Why force users to deal with it ...
======
mooism2
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/BugTracker>

